# Plug-in-systems PMS5BWAH Power Management System Panel



## Jimbttaylor

:?: [align=justify] 
I have a 2003 Autocruise Starblazer. 
The power control panel is a plug-in-systems PMS5BWAH. 
The 12volt feed from fuse 5 is intermittent and I think it is a worn contact in the connector, one of 3 wires can make the problem come and go. 
Does any one have an installation guide and circuit diagram for that panel? 
I'm looking for a part number for a replacement 12 pin DC out connector and the sockets that go with it (The wiring harness end, not the panel). 
The problem is worse with the panel down in its normal position. 
So a new connector may cure my problem. 
Autocruise is not very heplful, as now they are owned by swift, they don't seem to have kept any information on what they call old vans.


----------



## chapter

this may help see here and here
chapter


----------



## TR5

Try lookng through the RS catalogue here...

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/...ount=61&Ne=4294957561&N=4294965429+4294954246


----------



## Jimbttaylor

*Plug-in-Systems PMS5 panel*

I have found the contacts for the connector in Maplins. 
They are the same as the Kyosho toy battery packs 
(Part No GZ98) 
It was a bit expensive as each connector only has 2 contacts and I needed 12. 
I think the computer IDE hard disk power connector uses the same sockets. 
Shame as you get 4 in a packet and it is cheaper. 
CEC would not help me as it's obsolete and I'm not a dealer? 
I would still like to get my hands on an installation guide and circuit diagram, as I'm sure I will be going down this path again.

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Sargent

Hi Jimbttaylor, whilst we have not provided the harness or electrical system for your vehicle if you would send me a PM with your contact details on i will send you the connector (housing) and 12 terminals (could you advise if the terminals are male or female)
unfortunately we do not have the wiring diagram so i would suggest that you cut and crimp each wire, one at a time sorry if i am trying to teach my grandmother how to suck eggs, but i had some people who just cut the connector off without noting where each wire goes!!!!

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## [email protected]

does the above system, also work on electric heaitng or just gas heating only with a an Autocruise boxer, of 20 years old. Sorry lady owner just bought it, and wasnt too sure, if my gas bottle, will allow me to wild camp in this coldweather ? Thank yo for all your help guys Nice 66 year old lady caroline


----------



## erneboy

Caroline, you may do better for answers asking a new question (new thread) and giving full details of your heater.


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome Lady Caroline! As Alan says, start a new thread and detail your query there. All other things being in working order your gas should keep you toasty warm (the heater tends to be more effective on gas than EHU).


----------

